# What does baby RCS look ?



## jon (Aug 5, 2004)

Can someone please tell me or better show me what does baby RCS look like? Thank you.

JOn


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Here is a link to pictures of theteh's baby CRS. Hope you enjoy as much as I did

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...or-planted/32732-finally-baby-crs-photos.html


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

Try search on google.com for red cherry shrimp


----------



## jon (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks guy.

jon


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Baby Red Cherry Shrimp look nearly identical to the adults. The only real differences are that they are much smaller and are generaly clear with little to no red.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup Purbox got it right. The look like the adults with less red pigmentation.









_Cherry Red Family

_-John N.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

Awww what cuties.

I've haven't been lucky with my cherries reproduction wise although my tiger shrimp have batch after batch of little ones. I have seven cherries (females *and* males this time ) so i'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

wow. how come my cherries aren't that red? There was a thread before saying it is water quality and environment...My cherries are in their own tank with lots of plants. Could it be because I only use a sponge filter? I do water changes every week...Any tips?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

newborns look like tiny tiny little shrimps.


----------



## CAF (Oct 24, 2006)

Brand new shrimpies are white to clear in color but quickly begin to match the adults in coloration as they mature.


----------

